# metcalf??



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Serving phase 2 BPTC at Palmers Hebburn in late 61, I remember the 'Penzance Pirates'' tank cleaning gang?? maybe not Metcalf's in a coastal small tanker, diving and cleaning out fuel and cargo tanks on the ships that required Hull damage, or Classification modifications to be undertaken on the ships hull.
Quite a scariry sight, buff uniform at times?? Long time before health and safety and more rigorous controls.
Maybe it is my -fairy story? what do you remember???


----------

